# Java Programm für Politikergehalt



## TheOC (14. Nov 2014)

Hallo  

ich bin neu hier und würde euch gerne um Hilfe bitten. Ich glaube eigentlich einen guten Ansatz gefunden zu haben, komme dann aber doch nicht weiter.

Die Arbeitsaufgabe war:

Angela M. und Joachim S. sind ein Politiker-Ehepaar. Sie haben jeweils ein Grundgehalt von 100.000€. Dazu kommt eine Abgeordneten-Pauschale von 35.000€ für J. und 50.000€ für A. Wenn sie eine Rede halten, gibt es dafür 500€ und für jede Stunde Sekretariatsarbeit 250€.

Schreiben Sie ein Java-Programm, das das Gesamteinkommen des Ehepaars berechnet. Dazu müssen Anzahl Reden und die Anzahl Sekretariatsstunden für jeden Partner eingelesen werden.

Hier mein Lösungsansatz:


```
package assignment;

/**
 *
 * @author TheOC
 */
public class PolitikerGehalt {
    
    public static int Gesamtgehalt(int Grundgehalt, int PauschaleA, int PauschaleJ, int Rede, int Sekretariatsarbeit){
        int Gesamtgehalt = 0;
        Gesamtgehalt = Grundgehalt + PauschaleA + PauschaleJ + Rede + Sekretariatsarbeit;
        return Gesamtgehalt;
    
    }
        
    public static void main(String[] args) { 
        
            int Grundgehalt = 100000;
            int PauschaleA = 50000;
            int PauschaleJ = 35000;
            
        Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
           
        System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die Anzahl der Reden ein:");
            int Reden = scanner.nextInt();
        System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die Anzahl der Sekretariatsarbeitsstunden ein:");
            int Sekretariatsarbeit = scanner.nextInt();
            int result = Gesamtgehalt(Grundgehalt, PauschaleA, PauschaleJ, Reden, Sekretariatsarbeit);
            System.out.println(result);
               
    }
    
}
```

würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen. Vor allem beim letzten Absatz macht es mir Probleme. Es unterkringelt den ersten "Scanner" rot, damit den "Scanner" nach new ebenfalls.


----------



## JavaMeister (14. Nov 2014)

Scanner nicht importiert?


----------



## TheOC (14. Nov 2014)

Wie mache ich das denn? Im Kurs hatte der das so flott gemacht, da war ich froh es überhaupt mitgeschrieben zu haben


----------



## JavaMeister (14. Nov 2014)

Courser setzen auf "Scanner" ==> STRG + 1 => Option zum import auswählen.


----------



## TheOC (14. Nov 2014)

Super, hat funktioniert, vielen Dank!
Auch wenn leider noch etwas zu verbessern ist, kleine Denkfehler sind drin


----------

